# Please Explain My Aim!



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I am shooting the Torque OTT gangsta with a anchor just tickling my cheekbone.

At 10m aiming at 10cm I am just a few sessions away from hitting 12 for 12, many at dead center. However in order to hit that disc I need to 'aim' below the target. If I put the top corner of the fork on dead center then I am hitting 6+ inches high of center.

I experimented with my anchoring which really just resulted in mayhem. When I lined up the Torque again the 'original way' I started sending that steel down a wire agqin. That little voice is telling me to let it go, my eye is telling me that I am not aiming way below the target.

I anticipate a few answers regarding the use of The Force, Instinctive Abnormalities, Voodoo, Peyote, Legal Weed and the fact that I live in an area of excessive astroperplexing vibrations. But I do also seek the wisdom of which step do I take first in trying to adjust to my personal targeting anomoly with my Torque.

Don't FullButta gangsta's shooting from horseback use their fork for a reference point??

Thanks Again, MM









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Let me try to explain what is going on. Slingshot shooting and archery are quite similar. Shooting with a given bow setup you have a given " point on" distance where when the arrow point is on the "spot" you get a direct hit. Any distance closer to the target you must aim below the spot, using the same anchor, to get a hit. Any distance further away you must aim above spot, again using the same anchor, to hit the target. I think if you move back to about 20m and use the same anchor and sight picture you will just about on the spot. Hope this was not too confusing.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

It's gonna be different for every rig Mo. It will be different for that rig with different ammo and bands. Some rigs ya gotta "aim" a little high or low because variables- too many to count. She's a lady. If all she'll give you in that particular configuration is 6 inches high, doff your cap, and aim 6 inches low. Get a feel for the old girl. Jiggle it a little.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great question Mohave Mo


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

wbrazell said:


> Let me try to explain what is going on. Slingshot shooting and archery are quite similar. Shooting with a given bow setup you have a given " point on" distance where when the arrow point is on the "spot" you get a direct hit. Any distance closer to the target you must aim below the spot, using the same anchor, to get a hit. Any distance further away you must aim above spot, again using the same anchor, to hit the target. I think if you move back to about 20m and use the same anchor and sight picture you will just about on the spot. Hope this was not too confusing.


Not at all confusing. But here is why I didn't think those rules applied.
1. I thought impossible to have such a difference in shooting the Torque vs. Ranger in regards to them both being so close in fork width size.
2. My brain boggled over those with a few dozen slingshots in their quiver. Do that have a different shooting drill for each???

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I can dig that for sure. So I'll ask this question. There are many sling gigolos running around this forum. Do they keep a LBB so they know how each slinglady likes to be jiggled?


Hulla Baloo said:


> It's gonna be different for every rig Mo. It will be different for that rig with different ammo and bands. Some rigs ya gotta "aim" a little high or low because variables- too many to count. She's a lady. If all she'll give you in that particular configuration is 6 inches high, doff your cap, and aim 6 inches low. Get a feel for the old girl. Jiggle it a little.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tag said:


> Great question Mohave Mo


It is so easy to overthink the easy stuff. I am popping targets at 10m and and worried that I am not aiming correctly. Yikes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Most of what I think I know about this topic has been said in the previous posts.

The only other tidbit that I can think of is this.

You can change the point-of-aim to point-of-impact relationship by changing the bands or ammo.

With your Torque, a change from 3/8 inch steel to 1/2 inch steel might put you right on target (or at a 6 o'clock hold).

Or, sticking with the same ammo, another inch of band or tube length might have the same effect.

Or, changing to a narrower band cut, or a slimmer tube.

You can put that peyote away. Minds are blown already, and we are just starting to have fun!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

So many variables... so many... You hit 12 for 12?!? Man you getting way more shooting on target I am... Eagle eye Mo.

Yeah what every said really - could be one band longer than other - pouch release - speed bump... Think if you're consistent enough for a 100% hit rate then its all good.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Most of what I think I know about this topic has been said in the previous posts.
> The only other tidbit that I can think of is this.
> You can change the point-of-aim to point-of-impact relationship by changing the bands or ammo.
> With your Torque, a change from 3/8 inch steel to 1/2 inch steel might put you right on target (or at a 6 o'clock hold).
> ...


See. That is what I mean. Out of nowhere I need to start recalling 11th grade physics?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

No! So far with the Torque in a week of shooting 5-6 rounds of 12 shots I am hitting 9-11 in a row after missing the first couple or so. For some reason I like the breather after 12 shots. My targeting brain hasn't figured out that if I can get to twelve, then I should try for 24 in a row.


mattwalt said:


> So many variables... so many... You hit 12 for 12?!? Man you getting way more shooting on target I am... Eagle eye Mo.
> 
> Yeah what every said really - could be one band longer than other - pouch release - speed bump... Think if you're consistent enough for a 100% hit rate then its all good.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

OK Hawk Eye Mo then.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Mojave Mo said:


> I can dig that for sure. So I'll ask this question. There are many sling gigolos running around this forum. Do they keep a LBB so they know how each slinglady likes to be jiggled?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, absolutely, and in finer detail than could ever be written. LBB entries by MM (muscle memory). Acquired after only 32K shots with each implement.


----------

